

99 bottles of beer, rendered in more than 1000 programming languages - newsio
http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/abc.html

======
niyazpk
I think this is interesting, programming related, but still not very much
unavoidable in the HN front page.

------
wlievens
This is like eight years old.

